# Where to get raw mixed nuts to smoke...



## cparktd (Mar 14, 2014)

Stores that carry them?? Online??

I see them in small quantities and $$$ mostly, so where do you get 'em?

Thanks


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 14, 2014)

Good question I have been wandering that myself. There has to be a wholesaler somewhere that would sell to us in bulk


----------



## trikefreak (Mar 15, 2014)

I wondered through a local "natural" store here in town, don't remember the name. I was hoping to find a selection of meat and fish that might be different than the local grocery chains. All the meat was overpriced, but as I continued to look through the coolers, I stumbled upon a HUGE selection of nuts and seeds. I'd been looking at prices for raw nuts on Ebay, but was happily surprised at the prices here at the natural store.


----------



## delibsribs (Mar 15, 2014)

natural store...huge selection...can't remember where...awesome


----------



## fire in the hole (Mar 15, 2014)

Try NUTS.COM       I've not purchased from them but they have a huge selection.


----------



## vivid (Mar 23, 2014)

You'll want to try stores that sell everything in bulk.  Stores like Sams Club or GFS.  Typically they are much cheaper as well!


----------



## smokygeo (Mar 23, 2014)

I always used cooked nuts.

Raw almonds are easily available at most food stores good luck.


----------



## jlhog (Mar 23, 2014)

Nuts.com is the place. Great people to buy from also. And the boxes they  ship in are keepers.


----------



## sigmo (Jun 1, 2014)

Sam's Club has raw almonds, frequently.   The walnuts may also be raw.  

Tabbed in.


----------

